# Weight pulling.



## fordiesel69 (Jul 11, 2014)

My dog broke a record of 82 lbs last night. I make him walk with a 15 lb weight every weekday. I was surpized he was able to do it. What is a safe weight I can use to get him conditioned to pull more? I do not want to wear out his joint prematurely.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

I don't know much about weight pulling, but I'm a little uneasy with the idea of making a 1 year old dog pull that much weight on a regular basis (or at all, even). 

Other members may have more informed opinions to give you, but I wouldn't start doing strenuous physical exercise with him until he's at least a year and a half. While my knowledge falls more along the lines of giant breeds, who sometimes aren't fully physically mature until almost 2, I think your dog is probably still growing and his joints are more fragile than they will be when he's fully physically mature.


----------



## fordiesel69 (Jul 11, 2014)

I will update my sig. He is now 2.


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't know much about weight pulling. But, I was talking to a couple of guys once when I was out walking Tula and we got to talking about carting with my dog and the one guys said he had a Rottweiler that did weight pulling and he had an old tire that he used and would put weights inside the tire while training. I don't remember exactly what weight he said the dog would train with daily but....Is there a pulling club you can join and they can give some direction?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

What type of equipment are you currently using? Are you using an actual weight pulling harness? How far is he pulling the weight?


----------

